# Small Bicycle



## Rambler (Aug 22, 2012)

Small functional bicycle...

http://www.wimp.com/smallestbicycle/


----------



## Waterland (Sep 7, 2012)

My knees hurt just looking at that.


----------



## sunexim (Sep 19, 2012)

Rambler said:


> Small functional bicycle...
> 
> http://www.wimp.com/smallestbicycle/






Nice Link ..
Thanks for sharing this link with us ......


----------



## mprentice (Oct 21, 2012)

*Nano Bicycle*

I think It's not small, It's nano...............


----------



## isaacoomber (Oct 29, 2012)

Thanks for sharing this link with us ...... 

http://www.waterton.ca/


----------



## michelleclark (Nov 1, 2012)

When buying Don’t buy a bike with a bent frame or any clear signs of frame damage; it probably can’t be repaired and will lead to further problems down the road.Unless you know what you’re looking for, it’s probably best to stay away from used bikes that have wheels that are seriously out of balance.

koh samui


----------

